# Soundiron Creator Challenge: Downpour Edition



## Soundiron Team (Dec 9, 2022)

Learn More: https://soundiron.com/blogs/news/soundiron-creator-challenge-downpour-edition

*Announcing the Soundiron Creator Challenge: Downpour Edition.*


We are excited to announce our next Creator Challenge! For this challenge you'll be scoring a moody short video inspired by rain. There are no rules on musical direction, we want to see your artistic vision! So, whether you want it to be atmospheric, dramatic, or experimental, we want you to score the video in a way you think fits the best. 


*Here are the rules to enter:*
1.) Download the video here: http://bit.ly/3VYXMBt
2.) Create a new original score for it using our freebie Rainsong. (You can use other virtual instruments, but points for using Rainsong as much as possible).
3.) Upload your video to YouTube and use the hashtag #soundironcreatorchallenge in the description.


1st place will win $250 in Soundiron store credit and two runners-up will receive $50 in store credit. We will be judging the entries based on creativity, originality, sound-design, and overall production value.

All entries must be submitted before Midnight Jan 6th, 2023 PST.

*WATCH THE VIDEO
*​


----------



## The Retroblueman (Dec 9, 2022)

Nice - was at a total loose end and I think the vid has some tasty "Black Rain" possibilities! May even _finally _get full Kontakt so I can get the rainsong vst (and SO many other things I want!!!!! inc. flatulus)- even if I don't, am definitely having a crack at the video!

Thanks guys (thanks also for the generous deadline!!)


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 10, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Nice - was at a total loose end and I think the vid has some tasty "Black Rain" possibilities! May even _finally _get full Kontakt so I can get the rainsong vst (and SO many other things I want!!!!! inc. flatulus)- even if I don't, am definitely having a crack at the video!
> 
> Thanks guys (thanks also for the generous deadline!!)


Just FYI - Rainsong consists of unlocked WAV files so, even though it's less convenient, you technically don't need Kontakt to use the sounds. (This is the case for anything listed as "Open Format", I believe.) Very awesome of Soundiron to do this!


----------



## S-B-L (Dec 20, 2022)

Good Luck for all entries.
This is mine:


----------



## VTX Rudy (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## The Retroblueman (Dec 22, 2022)

Well done SBL and VTX! 

Here's my effort - started at 11am this morning. Used Rainsong almost exclusively save that I borrowed a couple of cymbals and the woodblock from the 808 in Aperture: The Stack. Big thanks @Soundiron Team !! Rainsong is a lovely little library, the video was great, and this challenge finally made me get Kontakt full (big plans for that!).

Merry Xmas VI-C!

R


----------



## swinkler (Dec 22, 2022)

Here's my entry. I took a couple days off and on to work on it. I used Rainsong patches for pads and bass (Input Data MW, White Noise, Jello MW and Umbrella). Also Spitfire Epic Choirs and solo cello, piano, celeste and some high percussion. Thank you for listening.


----------



## RuhanS (Dec 27, 2022)

this is my entry, went for some dystopian vibes. 
good luck to everyone else


----------



## victor_nf (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi there, thanks for the post. Actual weather was quite inspiring... (lol)

This is my proposal: 



From the Soundiron Rain Song library, I have used:
- L. A. Nights
- VOX
- Pad or Nah
- Fifths

As well as some FX from their fantastic harp ELYSIUM - so I like it much.

For the main motive I have used Tina Guo's cello and for the piano the Grandeur one. Also some pads and subbass.

Hope you guys like it, happy to comment the rest of proposals.
Cheers
Victor


----------



## parapentep70 (Dec 27, 2022)

Here you are mine. I used just Rain Song and Juliana from Soundiron Voices of the Wind, no effects out of Soundiron libs and 2 FXs from Reaper (EQ and a simple brickwall limiter).

I enjoyed working this time with a self-imposed limitation: "Only target library plus a single solo instrument". Less limiting that I thought.

It is very rewarding to take part in these contests, on one hand to learn and improve about music making... and especially from proposals from other contestants. Happy New Year all!

[For some reason my video does not work for me, but works from other machines / accounts so... *Direct link to YouTube page*]


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 31, 2022)

shadowsoflight said:


> Just FYI - Rainsong consists of unlocked WAV files so, even though it's less convenient, you technically don't need Kontakt to use the sounds. (This is the case for anything listed as "Open Format", I believe.) Very awesome of Soundiron to do this!


That's right! Open Format is brilliant as you have access to uncompressed samples. If you have Full Kontakt, you can save out compressed ncw files as wav files to give you access to samples from any library for personal use. But without Full Kontakt, you can only get at the sounds if they are not compressed ncw files.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 31, 2022)

Here's my entry.

It never feels right not emailing or otherwise submitting a form. Just a hashtag. Ah, well!

All synthy sounds are made using Rainsong; with the except of a single track of Absynth 5. All percussion is made using Rainsong or samples from Rainsong edited and processed separately. There are various other samples and sample libraries, quite a few processing plugins, and a lot of rain (nearly all from Rainsong)!

I've entered a few competitions recently with very narrow restrictions on what sounds you can use, so I allowed myself to use pretty much anything I wanted whilst using Rainsong wherever it worked. Which was all over the place, fortunately!


----------



## swinkler (Dec 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here's my entry.
> 
> It never feels right not emailing or otherwise submitting a form. Just a hashtag. Ah, well!
> 
> ...



You've captured an eclectic vibe of a big city for sure. Nice work.


----------



## VTX Rudy (Jan 1, 2023)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here's my entry.
> 
> It never feels right not emailing or otherwise submitting a form. Just a hashtag. Ah, well!
> 
> ...



Plenty of elements.


----------



## mgaewsj (Jan 4, 2023)

And here is my entry.

Quite dystopian and bleak mood with a couple of futile sparklings of hope here and there.
I used exclusively the Rainsong library, tweaking most of the patches.
I put a bit of EQ here and there, and Valhalla Supermassive on the percussive patch.
Then I added a touch of mastering compression and limiting.

#soundironcreatorchallenge



As usual I have not watched other entries until now


----------



## Evil Danbo (Friday at 6:12 PM)

Hello there!

Good job everyone! Really cool to see this musical variety! 

This is my entry:


i mainly used these 5 samples* for everything + 3 synth instances as additional layers + 707 drums

*Samples used:

soundiron_rainsong_amb_03_c3

soundiron_rainsong_amb_05_c3

waveform_19_noise_pink_2

soundiron_rainsong_sfx_drip_thump_bass_01

soundiron_sfx_amb_rain_city_leaves_drips_rumble_traffic_01


I had a lot of fun playing with sound design, something completely new for me until this challenge, so thank you Soundiron :D

Good luck folks!


----------



## Vladinemir (Saturday at 5:50 AM)

Rainsong only. Wanted to sound like synthwave. Feel free to write what you don't like.


----------

